

Could someone give me some feedback on my site, please - Drughi
http://ultrabooksreview.com/

======
lifeguard
Just quick web design/usability notes:

* I like the "Best 3 Ultrabooks" page and that there are many photos on the site

1\. the search options are a waste of space at top of the page, hide them
until needed

2\. I don't like the images of the netbooks. the crazy drop shadows go all
different directions. some don't have shadows and other are still life photos

3\. In the US, the currency symbol belongs before the numbers. Not like this:
849.99$

4\. May add some variety to your typography, the pages kinds feel like a wall
of text

5\. The rasterized letters look bad in your logo

6\. add a 'print page' option with special css for printing

7\. add a 'share this page' option to email links

8\. the blue font color when text is on the blue background in your page
footers is low contrast and a pet peive of mine in general

------
wfzimmerman
Any Linux-loaded Ultrabooks?

------
Drughi
now only ZaReason UltraLap 430 loaded with Linux

